# Điểm danh 3 loại mặt nạ dưỡng da bạn nên đầu tư trong Hè này



## thuypham (8/6/18)

Mặt nạ dưỡng da mùa Hè tốt có khả năng cấp ẩm, cấp nước cùng với các dưỡng chất quan trọng cần thiết cho da, giúp da khoẻ mạnh để chống lại các tác nhân gây nguy hại cho da từ môi trường.

Hè đến mang theo những buổi chiều nắng ả oi làm bạn chỉ muốn chậm chạm như một chú sâu lười và nhất là các vấn đề về da. May mắn thay, mặt nạ dưỡng da xuất hiện và trở thành người hùng “giải cứu” mùa Hè của bạn. Bởi vì khi nhiệt độ và độ ẩm tăng mạnh, cơ thể mất nước và các tuyến bã nhờ tăng tiết cùng với những loại vi khuẩn sản sinh sôi mạnh mẽ trong điều kiện này, tất cả là môi trường lí tưởng cho da mụn và viêm nhiễm da.




_Các chuyên gia làm đẹp khuyên bạn nên tẩy tế bào chết cho da trước khi sử dụng mặt nạ dưỡng da. Ảnh: @Trilogy/Weibo_​Dù bạn thuộc loại da nào thì việc tẩy tế bào chết cũng sẽ giúp cho da thông thoáng, vì vậy bề mặt da có thể hấp thu dưỡng chất từ mặt nạ tốt hơn. Hơn nữa, bạn cần tìm hiểu kỹ các vấn đề về da cũng như nhu cầu của da hiện tại để chọn lựa các loại mặt nạ phù hợp. 

*MẶT NẠ CẤP NƯỚC*
*Mặt nạ ngủ Glow Recipe Watermelon Glow Sleeping Mask*
(Về cơ bản, mặt nạ ngủ là dạng mặt nạ không cần rửa mặt lại sau khi thoa và cảm nhận làn da cải thiện rõ rệt ngay chỉ sau một giấc ngủ)




_Mặt nạ ngủ Glow Recipe Watermelon Glow Sleeping Mask có tác dụng cấp nước và giải nhiệt nhanh chóng cho da vào mùa Hè. Ảnh: Glow Recipe_​Không chỉ chiết xuất từ những miếng dưa háu tươi ngon và mọng nước mà bản thân dưa hấu còn chứa các chất chống ôxy hoá giúp ngăn ngừa lão hoá da, bảo vệ làn da và chống lại một số bệnh.

Ngoài công dụng nổi bật là cấp ẩm cho da khô và da thiếu nước trầm trọng, mặt nạ còn giúp làm trắng da và nuôi dưỡng làn da căn mọng, thanh lọc và tẩy nhẹ nhàng bụi bẩn cho làn da sạch khoẻ từ bên trong.

*Tatcha Deep Hydration Lifting Mask*
Được truyền cảm hứng từ mặt nạ của các hàng geisha hồi trước, mặt nạ giấy Tatcha cấp nước cho da từ sâu bên trong, giúp cho làn da săn chắc và làm mờ vết chân chim trên da. Bên cạnh đó, với chiết xuất từ cám gạo, tảo đỏ và trà xanh, Tatcha Deep Hydration Lifting Mask sẽ giúp làn da mịn màngvà  tươi trẻ tức thì.




_Ảnh: Makeupwithdrawal_​
*Mặt nạ cấp ẩm tối ưu Neutrogena Hydro Boost Hydrating 100% Hydrogel Mask*
Mặt nạ Neutrogena có khả năng cấp ẩm tối ưu cho da, giúp tăng cường độ đàn hồi mang lại cho bạn làn da căn mướt, mịn màng và săn chắc. Bên cạnh đó, Neutrogena Hydro Boost Hydrating Hydrogel Mask còn được đánh giá cao ở thiết kế mỏng nhẹ và vừa vặn với khuôn mặt.




_Ảnh: CVS_​
*MẶT NẠ THẢI ĐỘC DA*
*Mặt nạ thải độc Bọt Dr. Jart Dermask Ultra Jet Porecting Solution Bubbling Charcoal Sheet Mask*
Mặt nạ miếng sủi bọt với chiếc xuất than hoạt tính có khả năng làm sạch sâu, khắc phục các vấn đề lỗ chân lông và làm đều màu da. Cụ thể, Dr. Jart Dermask Ultra Jet Porecting Solution Bubbling Charcoal Sheet Mask là mặt nạ than hoạt tính và các thành phần dạng bọt cho hiệu quả hấp thụ vào da tuyệt vời, giúp da được làm sáng và sạch sâu, lỗ chân lông thu nhỏ đáng kể, giảm tình trạng tiết dầu thừa trên da, cải thiện kết cấu tổng thể của da.




_Ảnh: MIK_​
Da sạch sẽ giúp các dưỡng chất phát huy tác dụng dưỡng da tốt hơn. Khi đắp mặt nạ lên da, những bọt nhỏ li ti mang chức năng làm sạch sẽ đi sâu vào tận cùng lỗ chân lông, cuốn trôi những bụi bẩn và bã nhờn dư thừa, giúp lỗ chân lông trở nên thông thoáng hơn. Bên cạnh đó, đây còn là một loại mặt nạ dưỡng da (chứa đầy các tinh dưỡng chất và các thành phần giữ ẩm) giúp cải thiện làn da hiệu quả tức thì sau 1 lần sử dụng.

Các dòng mặt nạ của Dr. Jart+ nhận được nhiều phản hồi tích cực như khả năng giải nhiệt tốt, mùi thơm nhẹ, thấm ngay vào da mà không gây nhờ dính khó chịu và đặc biệt là không chứa Parabens, Sulfate, và Phthalates nên an toàn với cả những làn da nhạy cảm nhất.

*Dr. Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner Pore Purifying Mask*
Là loại mặt nạ tẩy tế bào chết giúp nhẹ nhàng đẩy các mụn đầu đen ra ngoài đồng thời lấy đi những bã dầu, tế bào chết, làm sạch và thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông, cân bằng độ ẩm và bổ sung dưỡng chất cho da cũng như giải quyết nỗi lo ngại vể sản phẩm tẩy da chết làm khô da. Sau khi rửa mặt sạch, thoa một lớp mặt nạ lên vùng da mặt, để khoảng 5-10 phút đợi đến khi mặt nạ khô. Rửa mặt sạch với nước ấm và vỗ cho khô. Sau cùng, bạn có thể cảm nhận làn da được thanh thoáng và mát mẻ.




_Ảnh: Dr. Brandt_​
*AHAVA Time To Clear Purifying Mud Mask*
Mặt nạ là sự pha trộn độc đáo của bùn tự nhiên và khoáng chất từ Biển Chết, nhẹ nhàng làm sạch sâu và thanh lọc da, loại bỏ những tạp chất, bụi bẩn từ bên trong, cho bạn làm da sáng và mịn màng.




_Ảnh: AVAHA_​
Như một món quà của thiên nhiên, khoáng chất từ Biển Chết được xem là liệu pháp tuyệt vời trong công nghệ chăm sóc sắc đẹp. Các Osmoter ™ có trong khoáng chất tối ưu hoá quá trình chuyển hoá tế bào, tăng cường khả năng chống lại tác hại của tia UV cho làn da, và tăng cường giữ ẩm để làn da bạn trông trẻ trung và tươi mới hơn. Do vậy, AHAVA Time To Clear Purifying Mud Mask không đơn thuần là mặt nạ thải độc da, mà còn là một mặt nạ dưỡng da vô cùng tốt.

*MẶT NẠ SÁNG DA*
*Mặt nạ ngủ SK-II Overnight Miracle Mask bổ sung độ ẩm và dưỡng chất cho da*
Việc tiếp xúc với các yếu tố môi trường với khói bụi hằng ngày là nguyên nhân chính khiến cho làn da xuống cấp và khô ráp. Do vậy, để làn da tươi mới vào sáng hôm sau phụ thuộc vào việc làn da có được chăm sóc tốt và đêm trước hay không. Đó là lý do các chuyên gia khuyên bạn nên chăm sóc da trong lúc ngủ.




_Ảnh: Popdaily_​
Mặt nạ ngủ dưỡng da SK-II với hàm lượng tinh chất Pitera giúp cho làn da rạng rỡ, trắng sáng và tinh khiết như pha lê. SK-II vẫn “bảo thủ” với công thức chứa 100% nước thần Pitera đậm đặc, axit Amino, khoáng chất và các axit hữu cơ để mang lại một làn da đầy sức sống, cung cấp độ ẩm và cường độ cao và ngay lập tức bổ dung dưỡng chất cho da bị mất nước, làm mới làn da của bạn một cách nhanh chóng, giúp da mềm mại và rạng rỡ hơn.

*Fresh Youth Lotus Preserve Rescue Mask*
Đây là loại mặt nạ mặt đa năng giúp định hình lại cấu trúc bề mặt da ngay lập tức nhằm giải quyết các vấn đề như da sần, khô ráp và xỉn màu. Fresh Youth Lotus Preserve Rescue Mask an toàn phù hợp với tất cả các loại da.




_Ảnh: Qyoole_​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

